# Need Help finding a battery



## Dr_Totenkopf (Dec 5, 2011)

I have a Polaroid Land Camera 100 when I got it I found a spare battery in the box, but I have ran that battery down and need to find a new one. I have spelunked internet for a wile but I can't find one. any help would be great.

The battery is a 4.5v Eveready, No. 531. I would upload a photo but I'm getting an error.


----------



## Rephargotohp (Dec 5, 2011)

A19PX/531 4.5 Volt Alkaline Battery: BatteryMart.com


----------



## Dr_Totenkopf (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you!!! I love that Camera, and I did not want to but it into retirement.


----------

